# New user ..help??



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Guys n Girls,

Ive been a member for a while but not exactly active. I basically joined a while ago when considering purchasing a TT which, in the end, didnt happen.

After 5 yrs with my current car i would really like to scratch my TT itch (QS to be more specific) prior to potentially getting a company car ...however im in a bit of a pickle. I have noticed that the sales threads have been disabled for members with small post counts to protect against fraud which has put me in a catch 22 situation.

I really would like to contribute on this board but...until i have a TT i dont really have much knowledge/ many opinions to voice so it wont be until i get a TT that i become a more active member at which point i will be able to access the 'car sales threads'...when ive already bought a car!!

Are there any exceptions when it comes to accessing the sales threads?? Im not a fraudster and im willing to give whatever personal data required to admin/ moderators to prove that if its any help?? Can someone suggest any way around this predicament?

Thanks in advance

PS whilst not active ive browsed the forum for a few yrs now daydreaming/ admiring mostly- just want to say top site!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry but no exceptions.
My standard reply :- 
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & post more with the TTF community & you will soon have access or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow thats a bit of a shame. Bit of an injustice to the guys that are selling their cars too- limiting their target audience to...those who already own TT's! Ah well, as a new guy i better not ruffle any feathers!

Appreciate the response, will definatley pay the fee to sign up IF i get a TT but, call me a tight @rse, i dont really want to shell out £15 just to veiw the sales section.

Could you tell me how many posts i need to accumulate prior to veiwing the sales section??
I dont want to spam people posts but if its a reasonable amount i may try to contribute (constructively)

Thanks again


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  hope you find a good qS took me over a year and that was 3.5 years ago


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks yellow- im in no desperate rush, spent many months/ yrs looking & researching before buying pretty much all of my previous cars so used to the patience game!

Having test drove a QS 5 yrs are so ago its alway been in the back of my mind. I know they are 'old news' now, but as a fan of ltd runs and a little more savvy re finances these days id rather buy an older model (that wont depriciate too much as my previous car did) to satisfy my need for a change. Plus, ive always loved that interior, really simple but something about it....

Did consider a newer TFSi (even better interior!) but as previously mentioned i am a tight @rse & didnt want a car that depriciated plus, there's no quattro TFSi?!


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, and for those who are intersted here's the obligatory car history for the last 10 yr or so now...damn thats makes me feel old! 
First car i bought out of choice (and not any old banger i could scrape together enough cash for!) when i was around 18/19








106 rallye- complete boyracer car but fond at the time!

Next a car i loved to bits- kept it simple aesthetically but 'tweaked' a far bit for performance:









Then when the tubby fuel bill got to harsh i moved onto this exceptionally rare car:

















Then onto the current car owned for 5 yrs or so:








Wanted something reliable, economical and practical with a sporty edge. Its really done its job but im ready for a change now...
Hope thats been of interest to some of you guys! Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

One thing to rememder the road tax on a qS after the 23rd March 2006 will be almost twice as much as one before


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheers again yellow- i did notice that the later ones jump to over £400! I think the majority i have seen advertised are 55 plates- not sure if there were more 2005's than 2006's produced??

One caught my eye an pistonheads earlier- i dismissed it at first glance due to the mileage but having read the disciption it had a full rebuild as a result of a snapped cambelt & its very cheap to compensate for the milage.

Im looking to buy, run for 12 months to satisfy my urge then move on losing minimal ££ in the process. I perhaps would avoid a high miler if i were keeping for the foreseeable future but as i only intend keeping short term one with a few on the clock may be worth a thought...what are your thoughts if you dont mind??

http://classifieds.pistonheads.com/clas ... ced/875610

Its a fair way away so veiwing isnt really an option- it would be a case of taking the money and veiwing/ buying (providing there were no issues) in one visit.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi greedy and welcome.
Sounds exactly the same situation I had. I looked at getting a QS about 2 years ago and test drove a couple but couldn't warrant putting high miles on, but then a change of circumstances this year meant I finally bought mine in July and love it! The interior alone sold it to me, nothing else like it for the money.

I'm sure you won't be disappointed once you find the right one. That black QS on ph looks a fairly good price for the money, but then you could get a much lower mileage 225 for the same price, but of course it wouldn't be a QS, so I know which I'd go for!


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

To be honest i did start with the idea of a 225..but as mentioned im a stickler for the ltd runs, really like exclusive versions and after seeing the QS i couldnt take second best (sorry non QS owners!)

Will keep my eyes peeled and mull it over...gone from impulsive to very indecisive these days!!!!


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Guys- as the cars are aging a little now- what odds n sods fail on them?? 
Am i correct in saying that these engines suffer from coil pack issues?? (couple of friends own cars in the VAG group- Seat ibiza & A3) and they have had issues with coilpack or are these issues exclusive to the 180bhp version as i realise the 225 & 180bhp engines differ a fair bit?

Is 30mpg a reasonably accurate figure too just out of curiosity? Are they a generally reliable day to day motor?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi greddy, My standard reply..
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Greddyl30pjg (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks again Hoggy


----------



## marco_tt (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Greddy,

I found your standard reply informative..

Just wondering, I've recently bought a 2003 TT quattro (225) and i've checked service history and it shows cambelt change @ 37k. It is due for a major service and now at 78k should be ready for a cambelt change. Do you know if this would still be the case?
Cheers,
Marc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, If 37k miles was 5 years or more ago, then get cambelt, water pump & hydraulic tensioner replaced very soon.
Water pump & hydraulic tensioner are extras & not part of the Audi cambelt kit.
Hoggy.


----------



## marco_tt (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy, it was changed in 2009 @ 35k (5 years). I'm quite new to all this but as it's now at 78k and only done 43k since the last change 3 years ago, do you think it would need done again on this service?
Marc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marc, As long as you have written evidence it was replaced in 2009, then no need to replace it again yet.
Hoggy.


----------



## marco_tt (Oct 21, 2012)

Cool, thanks again Hoggy


----------

